# The Impatient cat



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2005)

LOL  

He looks just like my family's cat Lightning.

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for erasing that post Barbara.   
Hes a cute cat! I love the 'finger' tapping. LOL!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 19, 2005)

*That's how I look when I'm at the end of my rope. Be afraid, Be very afraid.*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 19, 2005)

Why do cats always look like they're plotting to kill you?


----------



## middie (Feb 19, 2005)

wow that looks just like my cats only mine are calicos instead of russian blues


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 19, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Why do cats always look like they're plotting to kill you?


I think because they are!  lol  I had two cats who used to wake me up by pressing down on my nostrils with their paws!  I have kind of a phobia about suffocating, so I would wake up gasping for air.  Thank goodness they only did it a few times!

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Feb 19, 2005)

*I had a Dalmation (Dad called him a Damnnation) that would sit on my face when I was a teen ager and sunbathing..he was smarter than I was. He knew it wasn't a good idea...*


----------



## tweedee (Feb 19, 2005)

Remember Nikki, the little kitten that showed up on my back porch on christmas eve?. Well Nikki isn't so little anymore. Actually Nikki has grown to be quite a cat and lives every day to have the chance to feast on my two cockatiels but always gets caught in the act and get shut in the bedroom (alone) for the day. Typical cat.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 20, 2005)

Awwwww..... let the cat eat the darn birds.  :roll:  Just Kidding! But put the birds in the bedroom and lock THEM in, not the kitty cat.


----------



## keen kook (Feb 20, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Why do cats always look like they're plotting to kill you?



Because they WOULD - if they could only figure out how to make the dang can opener work!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 20, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

>



DS I have a similar picture, however, the cat has it center paw digit passing on an obscene gesture.


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like he/she? is waiting his/her? turn.

NEXT!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2005)

my cats do the massage thing mish! if i roll over really slowly when they are laying down on top of me and kneading my stomach, i get a back rub out of it. except it's hard to keep the towel on my head when i roll over like that...


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> my cats do the massage thing mish! if i roll over really slowly when they are laying down on top of me and kneading my stomach, i get a back rub out of it. except it's hard to keep the towel on my head when i roll over like that...



So...that was you? in the yellow towel.   How do your birds react during all this? (Cats & birds in the house, uh oh, LOL)

Hiya, BT, good to see ya.  Had to refind my way back to the good folks here thru a trail of breadcrumbs. (Guess we broke on thru to the other side.)


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 23, 2005)

Too funny!  I think that's what Domino is doing when she's waiting for me to pour her cream!


----------



## middie (Feb 23, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Looks like he/she? is waiting his/her? turn.
> 
> NEXT!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## crewsk (Feb 24, 2005)

That gray kitty looks like my Smokey! I miss that cat, he was a just a big pillow. Most mellow & mild tempered cat I have ever known. He would let Savannah carry him around like a baby. Unfortunantly when we moved he got outside & we couldn't catch him. I don't know what ever happened to him.


----------

